# Nick's Journal



## Nick16 (29 Mar 2009)

Right, this will be my first attempt at a planted tank with plants being the main focus, rather than plants being shoved in around the fish.  i want to get to learn to grow them properly rather than jumping in at the deep and 'struggling to swim' so to speak. 

On with the Basics......

Tank: Juwel Rio 240 (240L)
Filtration: TT EX1200 and TT EX700 (may change)
Lighting: 2x30w T8 (standard on the tank) = an arcadia 'I' bar with 2x 39w T5. (i probably will only have the t5's on and perhaps a 2 hour midday burst with the t8's)
co2: 2kg FE
Substrate: Aquabasis with Akadma on top (double red line, not presoaked or washed at all) and then Black gravel for around the 'islands'
Heating: going to purchase a Hydor ETH. (not sure on the right one. (wattage and size to fit the filter))

Some pictures of the substrate and layout. it wont change to much as i dont really have time to 'fiddle' and i just dont want to, the odd cm here or there i dont mind sorting out. Which of the tow do you prefer, or have any other ideas.?

Position No 1: 





No2:




C+C welcome of course. i am flying off to Iceland at the weekend so you may not hear from me for a week or so.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: -----> Nick's Journal <-----*

They both look quite similar, but probably no.1 is better.

What's the plan for planting?


----------



## Vito (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: -----> Nick's Journal <-----*

Looking good so far nick, I have 300W ETH on my TTEX1200 no probs. 
What plants are you thinking of getting?

Vito


----------



## gratts (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: -----> Nick's Journal <-----*

Is it slate around the rock?
I imagine it will get lost once it's planted up. Maybe it'd be better to use a more bulky rock?


----------



## Nick16 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: -----> Nick's Journal <-----*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> They both look quite similar, but probably no.1 is better.
> 
> What's the plan for planting?


something like, P.helferi at the front, with crypts in the middle and a stem at the back on the right, (R.rotundefolia and maybe a small amount of L.aromatica) then some Hairgrass at the back on the right, although i always seem to somehow have difficulty with this plant. but those choices are bound to change. i need something smaller at the very front of the islands to aid the transition, HC will probably be to fiddly for me but i may try it, i dont know if glosso will go straggly.!


			
				Vito said:
			
		

> I have 300W ETH on my TTEX1200 no probs


Ah right, cheers, the helps my other thread so cheers for that.   



			
				gratts said:
			
		

> Is it slate around the rock?
> I imagine it will get lost once it's planted up


it is, i do have quite a lot of Mini Landscare rock, so i may try some of that. or just leave that area bare and plant it up.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Mar 2009)

Great looking wood, should look great once planted 

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (30 Mar 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Great looking wood, should look great once planted
> 
> Sam


thanks, i have made a few alterations,(post some pics in a min) i picked all that wood up for under Â£30 inc delivery. not bad eh!
How it is looking now........


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Mar 2009)

i like all versions. Have you got a barrier to stop the substrate mixing?


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

Hi mate, might i suggest having a play with the path? If you have it wide at the front running to much thinner at the back then it will add greater perspective and ultimately portray a much better effect.


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2009)

hi nick,
where did you get the wood for 30 quid?
neil


----------



## Nick16 (31 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i like all versions. Have you got a barrier to stop the substrate mixing?



i dont, what do you recommend, clear plastic? (but will the hamper growth of plants at all? 



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi mate, might i suggest having a play with the path? If you have it wide at the front running to much thinner at the back then it will add greater perspective and ultimately portray a much better effect.



its not so  bad in real life but now you come to think of it...... it does look very square if you get me. 





			
				nelson said:
			
		

> hi nick,
> 
> where did you get the wood for 30 quid?
> neil


one bit from a sale at an LFS and a couple of bits from 'The last Trading Post' (an ebay shop/seller)

keep the comments coming, this is my first attempt at a planted tank so the layout isnt great but it will do me.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2009)

Looking good Nick, now looking forward to seeing it planted  keep us posted and great journal.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Apr 2009)

clear plastic is fine, such as chinese food tubs etc


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

right, i have now filled the tank and have planted it up. it just needs to fill in a bit. Lighting is just the 2 T8's for now as a bulb on my T5 unit blew up.

Plant List:
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Becketii
Vallisneria Spiralis
Vallisneria Rubra
Rotala Rotundefolia (R.Indica)
Echinodorus Parviflorus Tropica or Black Amazon Sword - debatable whether it is actually one of these that i got!
Limnophilia Aromatica
Microsorium Pteropus Windelov
Microsorium Pteropus
Pogostemon Helferi

the Stems came in very bad condition so i am trying to see if i can rescue them. On with Pictures. (i apologise about the heater in there but there is nothing i can do at the mo)
The filling of the tank




This is how it looks after filling. Some plants are not in the final position like the sword at the front. that is there just to see if it will survive. 




The hairgrass went in the tank a couple of days earlier and just before the other plants went in i took this picture. 




Remember this is my first attempt at a planted tank and im still on a steep learning curve. It is by no means going to be a masterpiece   . Remember what your first planted tanks were like????    

Comments welcome of course!


----------



## vauxhallmark (18 Apr 2009)

Looks great actually!

Your hairgrass might get lost in the vallis, but you can move some to a more open/forward space as it reproduces. It might be worht cutting the hairgrass down much shorter than you already have, as the cut off leaves will die and rot - might as well just cut them all of at the gravel - looks like they're growing away fast, you'll only be a few day's growth behind!!

Also, that Amazon sword will get enormous - probably easier to move it back a bit now - it won't fit there! They are monsters. (All of them).

You _really_ want the stems to take off, and quickly, so if they're not showing good signs of growth in a day or two just go and get a load of the cheapest fast growers you can find at a fish shop/on here (sorry, don't have any at the moment) and chuck them in. Then they can start getting the tanks going while your slower growing plants are adapting.

Good job, keep us posted   

Mark


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

i have some new growth on the stems. the sword is there just to grow a bit before it goes in my other tank. 

so you suggest i cut the Hairgrass down to the substrate level?


----------



## vauxhallmark (18 Apr 2009)

I would. I've never had a cut leaf grow back, or do anything except rot off. So from my experience you might as well cut them right off now. 

But, you might want to wait a day and see if anyone contradicts me before you get the scissors out   

Mark

EDIT: PS -look at your photo - the leaves you've cut are all exactly the same length still - only the ones that were shorter then your cut point have grown out (they have a sharp tip, not a cut tip), and they're growing fast too. Still might wanna wait and see what others say - it's just my opinion!


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

surely if i cut it right down i will just end up with a stump? or am i cutting that off and waiting for the new growth?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Apr 2009)

This has the makings of a nice-looking jungle scape, nice one.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

mr mcmillan (  ) do you have a clue about my hairgrass issue?


----------



## soton_dave (18 Apr 2009)

i was recomended to cut it about 1cm,and did within a couple of days it was sprouting new leaves theres even leaves apearing about 1cm away from the main clump so i'd say be brutal now its worth it.

cheers dave


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> mr mcmillan (  ) do you have a clue about my hairgrass issue?



I do  that's a minor issue in the scape, though. You'll sort it out. Like the other guys are saying, it's best to trim it down. Maybe not to the substrate, but about 5mm above.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2009)

right out come the scissors. cheers guys. 

see comments always help.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Apr 2009)

i love it Nick, nice to see some pics


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2009)

i trimmed the hairgrass, bit of a mission when its already under water so i was trying to net all of the bits. - i got about 95% of them   

quick question..   My stems keep floating to the top, its a real pain, everytime i go out, i come home and i play the guessing game of.. is it going to be rotala or L.aromatica thats floating.    it maybe due to a reasonable amount of flow but they plants are not really moving. how can i solve this? - of course every time they float i have to then replant and they are not really putting out roots as they spend a while on the surface!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2009)

might be worth pushing them deeper into the substrate.If I get a stem come loose, I punish it by burying a good 2" in the substrate


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2009)

yeah thats what i have done, but i suppose i have just planted and there is always the odd stray one but it is still annoying.


----------



## Nick16 (25 Apr 2009)

quick update.

Not much growth from the crypts, they are probably ending the 'crypt rot' period. i have seen a vallis runner or 2 so they are doing. Stems have shown the most growth of course. little bit of growth from the HC and Staurogyne.


----------



## Nick16 (20 May 2009)

a quick picture update. they are not the best! i need to get a powerhead in there....   











the plants are 'closed' as the lights have only just come on!

C+C welcome.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2009)

looks great, cant wait to see it fill in.


----------



## rawr (20 May 2009)

This looks like it's gonna turn into a nice looking jungle (and we all know I love jungles), nice one!


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jun 2009)

a quick update.
this is for comparison.......
The first pic i took followed by an up to date pic:







My BN. (still cant tell sex, think it might be a female but its still a bit young to tell)







im no photographer   

C+C welcome of course.


----------



## rawr (4 Jun 2009)

It's looking real jungly! The Vallis has taken over so much and the redmoor root really adds the 'riverside' effect. I think the midground needs filling our more and more transitions between mid/fore/background but it's on it's way to a nice looking tank!


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jun 2009)

my aim is/was to use the vallis to make a 'wall' at the back, much like georges 'harlequins heaven'

i hate foreground plants, to fiddly, so im trying to grow some mosses and see what happens. 
would you belive i have ripped a load of vallis out today!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2009)

Hi Nick

Nice progress there.

I like the vallis wall idea and plan on doing another 'scape soon using the same principle.  

However, I do find the stems are at odds with the vallis in terms of texture and composition.  The stems are at the focal point (2/3 across) but they give a confusing impression mixed with the vallis IMO.  I think the layout would look better without the stems at all to be honest.

For an effective focal point I would consider moving the Java fern from the centre to where the stems are now.  The fern will hopefully grow into a nice specimen and draw the eye nicely.

All this aside, the growth is impressive and you have the bones of a great aquascape.  Well done.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## baron von bubba (5 Jun 2009)

nice to see where my stems came from!  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

very nice. I agree with George though, about the stems/ vallis clashing. perhps try some echinodorous species at the back of the stems to try and break the tension between the 2?

Anyway its your tank


----------



## Nick16 (8 Jun 2009)

i have had a revamp and all the vallis has gone. i will upload some pics when the tank has cleared abit, unless you like looking at nothing


----------



## TBRO (9 Jun 2009)

Ney Nick,

It's growing in really nicley. I love the crypts swallowing up the wood. Are you going to get more neons, you could have a really nice big shoal in there.

Regards T


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2009)

well currently i have 2 neons 2 black neons, 6 R.brigittae 2 True SAE's and a small BN. I want to have a large group of the rasboras but they seem very shy. (see my other thread). most people have put it down to the small numbers of fsh i have. eventually i want to have betwen 30 and 50 of them. 

i will upload pics if i have a chance. its all change in the tank. but im going to le mans tommorow so im quite busy.


----------



## soton_dave (9 Jun 2009)

i'd say go for the rasboras even if they are shy,i think its a stunning sight when out of no where a shoal of fish swim along the tank and dissapear again,i think it distracts from the tank a bit if its rammed full of fish that are always swimming in the front(reminds me too much of tanks with plastic plants and a skull or sunken ship......lol),i can look in my tank for 5 mins and not see a SAE then out of no where all 4 swim together along the tank.

looking forward to the new pics

cheers dave


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2009)

a quick update. Notice the vallis has gone. the far right stems, still need sorting but i like the effect of having the rotala behind the L.aromatica. The stems still need some better pruning   =   but this is my first planted tank and 2nd ever aquarium. 












A resident   




Is it better without the vallis? 

comments always welcome.


----------



## soton_dave (9 Jun 2009)

i think it looks alot better now  
only thing i would do is put the heater on the right behind the stems,my eyes were instantly drawn to it.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2009)

thing is the heater cable is not very long but i have a plan......


----------



## a1Matt (9 Jun 2009)

definitely much better without the vallis imo.

I used to mount my heater vertically and right next to the intake. I think the instructions say not to do this, but I never had any problems and it wa smuch more unobtrusive.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> The stems still need some better pruning



nick, allow them all to reach the surface, let them grow along the top (just a little) then level them to the height of the wood. they'll all grow back bushier, repeat the process but trim slightly higher.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2009)

cheers for the tips, i have been pruning when they get to the point of the spraybar. 

thanks for the help. so the general consensus is better without the vallis. im happy with that


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2009)

much better without the vallis, if you trim the stems properly, you could create a nice little island.


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2009)

Looking good Nick.


----------



## Nick16 (27 Jun 2009)

i would do an update, but i have just butchered the stems so they look a right mess. but not much has changed really. still chugging along...


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

Looks good to me Nick. Quick question, how long do your fish take to eat that cucumber, and why is there metal in it?


----------



## Nick16 (27 Jun 2009)

well in the tank in question its in there in the evening and then removed the following morning before it becomes mushy. the metal is to weigh it down   

in my tank upstairs i leave the lump in slightly longer and it is ALL eaten. but thats becuase i have 2 clown plecs and 3 apple snails and 2 nerites


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> well in the tank in question its in there in the evening and then removed the following morning before it becomes mushy. the metal is to weigh it down
> 
> in my tank upstairs i leave the lump in slightly longer and it is ALL eaten. but thats becuase i have 2 clown plecs and 3 apple snails and 2 nerites



I've just put some in without metal, it'll sink once it mushes. Then I'll take it out in the morning, if it hasn't been eaten. What metal is it? Looks a bit like lead in the picture but then I thought well lead doesn't mix with aquatics lol.


----------



## Nick16 (27 Jun 2009)

yes it is lead. lead is fine, when you buy an aquatic bunched plant they come wrapped in lead.


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> yes it is lead. lead is fine, when you buy an aquatic bunched plant they come wrapped in lead.



I thought it was bad, what with it being banned for fishing due to killing swans and all that lol. Learn something new eh.


----------



## soton_dave (28 Jun 2009)

lead shot was banned from fishing because swans swallow gravel to help them digest/grind down food and because lead shot was hard anglers were unable to re use it alot of the time so alot of anglers would throw them in the edge of the river/lake at the end of the day and the swans would pick them up along with the gravel.
as far as i know lead isnt harmfull to fish in small amounts,although i wouldnt want to leave any in my tank for any length of time,just for weighing down veggies like nick does i would say is harmless as long as the lead is taken out when not being used,i can remember seeing someone on here using stainless corkscrew type things to weigh down courgette,may be worth looking down that route if you dont like the idea of using lead.

hope this has been helpfull
cheers dave


----------



## Nick16 (28 Jun 2009)

they are called *screwcumbers. *

they are pretty good, but becuase im a cheapskate lead is fine.


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jun 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> lead shot was banned from fishing because swans swallow gravel to help them digest/grind down food and because lead shot was hard anglers were unable to re use it alot of the time so alot of anglers would throw them in the edge of the river/lake at the end of the day and the swans would pick them up along with the gravel.
> as far as i know lead isnt harmfull to fish in small amounts,although i wouldnt want to leave any in my tank for any length of time,just for weighing down veggies like nick does i would say is harmless as long as the lead is taken out when not being used,i can remember seeing someone on here using stainless corkscrew type things to weigh down courgette,may be worth looking down that route if you dont like the idea of using lead.
> 
> hope this has been helpfull
> cheers dave



Stainless is an idea, I can get plenty of stainless bolts for nothing


----------



## Nick16 (12 Jul 2009)

hello all, 
a small update to keep the journal ticking over....








As usual C+C welcome


----------



## skinz180189 (12 Jul 2009)

Gosh plenty of pearling coming out of that plant!


----------



## TBRO (12 Jul 2009)

Very healthy looking plants Nick. Do your SAEs chew up your moss like my gang  :?: 

Tom


----------



## Nick16 (13 Jul 2009)

no my SAE's dont touch the stuff, the nibble it but not eat it.


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jul 2009)

That looks Lovely Nick17, amazing pearling too.


----------



## mfcphil (23 Nov 2009)

Thanks for sharing Nick...nice read


----------



## mzm (15 Feb 2010)

great looking tank!

What fertilizers are you using and what is your frequency of dosing?

Michael


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2010)

the tank was shut down during the summer, i was just using TPN+ that was all. 

i have my new 4x2x2 going now. 

cheers.


----------

